# Amare Can't Shoot



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Amare Can't Shoot? He can't make a jumper? We've all heard this when people talk about why Amare "isn't any good". Well, here are the percentages of other power forwards/post players.

Pau Gasol- 35.7% on jump shots (48% of total shots attempted)
Kenyon Martin- 33.5% on jump shots (46% )
Lamar Odom- 38.8% on jump shots (52%)
Elton Brand- 38.9% on jump shots (58%)
Zach Randolph- 40.9% on jump shots (58%)
Shareef Abdur-Rahim- 35% on jump shots (52%)
Jamaal Magloire- 26% on jump shots (24%)
Jermaine O'Neal- 37.8% on jump shots (73%)
Eddy Curry- 25.9% on jump shots (31%)
Yao Ming- 41.5% on jump shots (50%)
Brad Miller- 41.8% on jump shots (61%)
Chris Wbber- 33.7% on jump shots (59%)
Andrei Kirilenko- 37.4% on jump shots (47%)
Kevin Garnett- 44.8% on jump shots (75%)
Tim Duncan- 38.4% on jump shots (56%)

Amare Stoudemire- 35.6% on jump shots(53% of total shots attempted)

Where are all the "Pau Gason can't shoot" posts? Shareef? Kenyon?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

very informative


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> Amare Can't Shoot? He can't make a jumper? We've all heard this when people talk about why Amare "isn't any good". Well, here are the percentages of other power forwards/post players.
> 
> Pau Gasol- 35.7% on jump shots (48% of total shots attempted)
> ...


where did you get those statistics? Could you provide a link, please?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

www.82games.com

You should give the statistics for assisted FG as well as Amare receives a lot less assists than all the other big name PFs but people are still claiming he has no post game and scores off of teammates all the time.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Those stats are all fine and good, but watching actual games would tell you otherwise. I'd be interested to see their criteria in determining what is and isn't a "jump shot".


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I think everything outside of the pain is considered a jump shot.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> www.82games.com
> 
> You should give the statistics for assisted FG as well as Amare receives a lot less assists than all the other big name PFs but people are still claiming he has no post game and scores off of teammates all the time.


Pau Gasol- 57% of baskets assisted
Kenyon Martin- 67% of baskets assisted
Lamar Odom- 41% of baskets assisted
Elton Brand- 58% of baskets asssisted
Zach Randolph- 60% of baskets assisted
Shareef Abdur-Rahim- 55% of baskets assisted
Jamaal Magloire- 62% of baskets assisted
Jermaine O'Neal- 71% of baskets assisted
Eddy Curry- 73% of baskets assisted
Yao Ming- 61% of baskets assisted
Brad Miller- 73% of baskets assisted
Chris Wbber- 64% of baskets assisted
Andrei Kirilenko- 60% of baskets assisted
Kevin Garnett- 67% of baskets assisted
Tim Duncan- 53% of baskets assisted

Amare Stoudemire- 46% of baskets assisted


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

According to the site Shaq shoots jump shots 27% of the time. I'm not sure what they consider jump shots, but Shaq doesn't shoot jumpers at ALL. I'd suspect that the majority of Amare's "jumpers" are like Shaq's jumpers. BTW, Shaq shoots 34.1%, very similar to Amare. I guess Amare's as good a shooter as Shaq.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenyon does get ripped on. I guess we need to know how many shots they took. The more you take the lower your % usually is. 

Gasol plays on a team that struggles on offense at times so his shots are probably in some bad spots at some bad times.

Amare will improve...He is my boy and will dominate everyone...to some's dismay.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Why all the debate about Amare ? He's a good player already, and going to be a great player. Nash is going to make him very good. In a couple of years we'll be talking about Bosh in the East and Stoudemire in the West.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> According to the site Shaq shoots jump shots 27% of the time. I'm not sure what they consider jump shots, but Shaq doesn't shoot jumpers at ALL. I'd suspect that the majority of Amare's "jumpers" are like Shaq's jumpers. BTW, Shaq shoots 34.1%, very similar to Amare. I guess Amare's as good a shooter as Shaq.


A short jump shot is still a jump shot, some times Shaq takes a shot or two outside the pain. So that's probably what they consider a jumper.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Bosh is too smart not to be better than he is already...He is one case where staying in school another year wouldn't have hurt him in the NBA.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Those stats are all fine and good, but watching actual games would tell you otherwise.


Amare has improved his jumper in a comparable way to how Kenyon Martin extended his range. Nobody is mistaking Amare for a bomber from the perimeter but each year, he's getting better at hitting open shots.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I've been saying this for a long time. Amare is by not even close to a "good" jumpshooter, but it's funny that he's the only one who gets consistently slammed for not being able to hit a shot outside of five feet. Based on his development from year one to year two, I see no reason why the trend of improvement shouldn't continue until he has a respectable mid-range shot. I've read in many articles from last year that that was the part of his game he's been working the hardest on. You can see just from the form on his free throw shot how much he's improved since his rookie season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I thought it was a big mans job to play downlow not miss a jumpshot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Worthless stats when you don't take them into context. Remember, as Captain Obvious pointed out, Shaq shoots 34.1% from floor on "jump shots". I guess that means Shaq is about a good a jump shooter as Amare? No, clearly Amare is a better jump shooter than Shaq. But overall, no, he's not a good jump shooter. 

You should read 82games.com's stats on the _type_ of jump shots players take, located here: http://www.82games.com/nbashots.htm. Unfortunately, they don't list every player in the league, only the top players.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Any Phoenix fan will tell you that Amare probably took 4-6 shots outside of fifteen feet every game after the all-star break.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

A lot of people write about Amare without seeing him very much. They continue to write as if he was the same guy that played half of his rookie year on an injured toe. He has a lot more moves, reacts better to double teams, and has better court awareness.

Amare does have a jump shot, but he looks tentative when he takes it and has to be completely wide open to even try. He will improve with time and because he knows he needs to. Being an outside threat will force opponents to come out and defend him rather than just pack the paint. With his quickness, he would be much harder to defend if opponents have to come out because he will blow right by them.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Amare started hitting the free throw line jumper with regularity towards the end of the season. I'd be willing to bet he is much improved in his jump shot this coming season.


----------



## bLo0dYtEaRz818 (Oct 23, 2004)

Amare is very good escpeccially at his age and only 1/2 year proffesional.. he has a good medium range shooting percentage unlike other big men like Shaq.. another good center that can shoot from long range (not 3 pointer) is Yao Ming... nobody can affect him by gaurdin him cuz when he jumps all he would see is the court!


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

For the love of all things holy, watch him play this year and tell me he can't shoot. Amare has been lights out from passed the free throw line this season.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah he made a jumper from the freethrow line and I think 3 from about 18-20ft tonight.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

the jumper is a scary new weapon in his quiver. people are going to rue the day they allowed amare to fall to the suns! RUE THE DAY, i tell you, RUE THE DAY!!

from just watching the nets game i saw him drop a few jumpers from the inner elbow. if he's that consistent with that shot, he'll be murder on the entire league.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The Bulls guys said that coming into tonight he was 11-15 on jumpers outside of 15 feet, and I think he was 3-6 or 4-7 on them tonight.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Amare Stoudemire missed 14 ft Jumper. 
Amare Stoudemire missed 17 ft Jumper. 
Amare Stoudemire made 17 ft Jumper. Assisted by Steve Nash.Amare Stoudemire made 18 ft Jumper. Assisted by Casey Jacobsen. 
Amare Stoudemire missed 19 ft Jumper. 
Amare Stoudemire made 18 ft Jumper. Assisted by Casey Jacobsen. 

3/6 from jumpers tonight.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

remember that 3 point prayer that tied the Spurs in the playoffs couple years back? I remember watching the postgame interview and Amare said "It was a shot that I had confidence in" I laughed so hard when i heard it.


----------

